# How To Fix Broken Awning Arms?



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Today, as I opened the awning I found the two sliding arms both broke at the joint where it meets the sliding channel. I inspected the broken piece, which is made out of pot metal and it appears to be built into the arm. There is no pin or screw to attach it to the metal rectangular tubing. I looked around on line and could not find any replacement arms or that elbow piece. Does this mean I have to replace the entire awning? Did anyone have a similar experience? how did you fix it?

Thanks


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

A picture is worth a thousand words....any chance you can show us what part you are referring to? What brand of awning (should be a sticker in the roller tube)? What year and model is your outback? Without basic information, we would throwing darts in the dark.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words....any chance you can show us what part you are referring to? What brand of awning (should be a sticker in the roller tube)? What year and model is your outback? Without basic information, we would throwing darts in the dark.


 thumbleft *LIKE*

I searched around yesterday and reached the same conclusion. We all need to ensure that when we ask a question we give all the information we can about model, size, length, and every other pertinent piece of info. H2oSprayer is spot on... photo are a tremendous aid.

Trust me Tangooutback, you aren't the only poster on the forums to omit details. Good luck.

Leigh


----------

